# Business Casual, what does it look like?



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

haha, making funnies here..
last season i had alot of time off, so a typical day at the office looked like this..

we called it business casual.












what does a day at the office look like for you?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

My roofing foreman sitting on the roof and deck extension I just got done framing. Most days I just ride around in my truck and fuck off on the net lol. I'd still rather have your job


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's a pic out of my "office" window on my way to a very important bid  At least that's what I told both of my foremen


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's me "working" on a Tues. afternoon a few weeks ago









and my business casual look


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

hahaha, meeting on the lake!! gotta love those types of meetings...

another casual day at the office last season.. i even had my tie tied right for this meeting


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

HAHAHA for sure  Love 'em. It off sets those days where I run non-stop from sun up to sun down, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

How about my Husky's (Halo) day at the office?

Halo relaxing in my cube:









Get that bone! Even though it belongs to my co-worker's husky :laugh:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Oh god that dog is beautiful. My next dog is FOR SURE going to be a husky. I just have to get rid of the 3 mutts I already have :laugh:


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

great looking dag for sure!! 

Halo must be the dag's name huh?

i play COD at work mostly. workin on the xbox team at M$


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The view from my office window...

Last May above the clouds









Last April top of Palmer with Skibowl down below


----------

